# My Oral AAS Experience



## Seeker (Nov 5, 2015)

Test, Deca, Dbol is probably the most popular cycle in the AAS community. I myself have run it a number of times. I've also ran it like most by Kickstarting the dbol for the 1st few weeks until the oils kick in. Well, let me tell you I don't agree with this method anymore.

My last cycle was in fact dbol, test cyp, and NPP. It was a 16 week run. Probably the best cycle I've had in a long time. 

This time I did not kickstart the oral. I waited. I waited until I started to feel the oils peaking. Right around week 9 the oils really started to take full effect working together. 
That's when I added the dbol. By week 10 I had all 3 compounds working in a perfect sy,nergistic harmony. I was getting harder, stronger, wider, bigger by the day. My training, my diet, my recovery was going fantastic.  Bloat was no factor either. I was vascular as fuk!

The point of running multiple compounds is so that they compliment each other and create a synergistic effect so that you get the best possible results.

My timing was perfect in doing this by adding the oral at the right time. 

Why kick start? By the time your oils start to kick in your oral is leaving your system. That makes no sense. It's not supposed to work that way.

I ran the oral for 6 weeks at 30 mgs per day.
Test at 500, NPP at 400.

I've been off this run for 4 months now
 Just running 200 mgs test a week now and I added creatine. I've lost little size and little strengh if any. Not as rock hard as before but im definitely content.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Nov 5, 2015)

Great post. I'm gonna give that a try next time I blast.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 5, 2015)

RustyShackelford said:


> Great post. I'm gonna give that a try next time I blast.


You have some experience. Time it correctly, wait till those oils are peaking at their best, then boom! Add your oral.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 5, 2015)

Seek an I talked for a while last night about this. I always enjoy seeing the older guys who do things because that's how it's always been done start to venture and and experiment more. 

This is essentially how most PL meet cycles will run. Orals at the end for the pop at the meet.


----------



## widehips71 (Nov 5, 2015)

I have done this the past couple times myself. The difference between waiting and "Kickstarting" is night and day and I'll always do it this way now.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 5, 2015)

widehips71 said:


> I have done this the past couple times myself. The difference between waiting and "Kickstarting" is night and day and I'll always do it this way now.



Even with shorter cycles using faster acting compounds i feel It's still the right idea to wait a couple of weeks before adding the oral.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 5, 2015)

I always assumed kick starting was much more for a quick "YAY GAINZ" attitude than it was specific optimal timing. 

What you said makes perfect sense.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 5, 2015)

I've never ran an oral. But I've always told myself if I did I would run it at the end of a cycle. I understand the Kickstart part but it's gotta be even better to have all compounds in their peaks at once. If I do another meet (sorry when I do another meet) I will add drol at the end leading up to the meet. 

Good post seek.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Nov 5, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> I always assumed kick starting was much more for a quick "YAY GAINZ" attitude than it was specific optimal timing.
> 
> What you said makes perfect sense.



Exactly.      .


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 5, 2015)

Seek your post made me horny. Come to bed gramps!

 Next blast that has an oral I will give this a shot. Have done it with var but I'm trading in my vagina for a penis next cycle: dbol, drol, or halo


----------



## Popeye (Nov 5, 2015)

Seeker said:


> This time I did not kickstart the oral. I waited. I waited until I started to feel the oils peaking. Right around week 9 the oils really started to take full effect working together.
> That's when I added the dbol. By week 10 I had all 3 compounds working in a perfect sy,nergistic harmony. I was getting harder, stronger, wider, bigger by the day. My training, my diet, my recovery was going fantastic. Bloat was no factor either. I was vascular as fuk!


Nice post Seek. 

Say you started and ended with an oral, would that be the best of both worlds then? 

Or, do you think you were more vascular and less bloated the entirety of the cycle because you didn't jump start?

Just picking your brain...


----------



## Popeye (Nov 5, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> This is essentially how most PL meet cycles will run. Orals at the end for the pop at the meet.


Kinda the same question for you Pab.

If you start and end with an oral...do you think you'd still have that same pop at the meet, than if you just ended with one?



*I'm not suggesting anyone eats a sh*tload of orals...maybe, low kicker to low/high ender on a longer cycle...or whatever the case*


----------



## don draco (Nov 5, 2015)

This is what I've always done.  I've always seen the greatest benefits by adding the orals when the other compounds are peaking.  Great post, Seek.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 5, 2015)

Popeye said:


> Kinda the same question for you Pab.
> 
> If you start and end with an oral...do you think you'd still have that same pop at the meet, than if you just ended with one?
> 
> ...



The way most peak cycles work is in 3 parts 

Block 1 high volume
Block B ridiculous volume with higher intensity
Block iii very high intensity low volume

If you ran the oral at the beginning you would see a dip in strength in the middle. It can **** with your head. Some dudes will run orals the whole way thru. I just prefer that my drugs don't make my total. My training will.

The oral at the end would still be effective though.


----------



## Beedeezy (Nov 5, 2015)

Will be trying this next time for sure.


----------



## Magical (Nov 5, 2015)

I like your style


----------



## Seeker (Nov 5, 2015)

Popeye said:


> Nice post Seek.
> 
> Say you started and ended with an oral, would that be the best of both worlds then?
> 
> ...



Pops not sure if best of the both worlds is the right way to phrase that. An experienced guy like you will make a cycle like that work for you. But is it necessary to play with orals like that? In the beginning you are still only getting a one compound effect.  I don't want to take away the importance that training and diet played in this experience. I was running a very effective and new to me style of training offered by POB. I did not go into this cycle with a bulking plan. My diet was kept pretty much at a maintenance level. The only thing I changed was upping my protein to around 2 grams per lb of bw. With the combination of high protein, good training,  and the npp is where my muscularity and hardness shined. The dbol added to the strength,  the test helped with my size. Yes I do believe with these factors combined kept me from bloating. The training was pretty intense!

But again emphasising the point that all 3 compounds were working at the same time. It was beautiful to experience


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 5, 2015)

I like 14-20wk runs.

4wk kick starts, 4wk finishers.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 5, 2015)

I like to give Seeker "oral experiences"

Seek: thinking more about this I think we've touched upon this before a little. I try to advocate less frequent pinning, like once a week for enanthate, vs more frequent pinning (unless one cannot tolerate the sides if any) bc higher peak levels IMO are better forums than laker peaks but more stable levels. This kind of ties into it since you're waiting for all your Injectables to hit steady state levels then you add the oral which will only raise peak hormone levels in the body. To me it seems like similar concepts.


----------



## widehips71 (Nov 5, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I like to give Seeker "oral experiences"
> 
> Seek: thinking more about this I think we've touched upon this before a little. I try to advocate less frequent pinning, like once a week for enanthate, vs more frequent pinning (unless one cannot tolerate the sides if any) bc higher peak levels IMO are better forums than laker peaks but more stable levels. This kind of ties into it since you're waiting for all your Injectables to hit steady state levels then you add the oral which will only raise peak hormone levels in the body. To me it seems like similar concepts.



Doc, could you elaborate one why you prefer less frequent large dose pinning for long esters?  I mean I understand what you're getting at with the higher peak, but how do you feel this benefits you vs the more stable frequent route.  I'm curious about this as I will be running both short and long esters soon.  Maybe start a thread so we don't hijack Seeks.  I will also accept PM, email, stripper gram, and carrier pigeon.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 5, 2015)

widehips71 said:


> Doc, could you elaborate one why you prefer less frequent large dose pinning for long esters?  I mean I understand what you're getting at with the higher peak, but how do you feel this benefits you vs the more stable frequent route.  I'm curious about this as I will be running both short and long esters soon.  Maybe start a thread so we don't hijack Seeks.  I will also accept PM, email, stripper gram, and carrier pigeon.



I like carrier pigeons and notes hidden in the ass cheeks of big booty hoes....

In Anabolics William Llewellyn suggests that higher peak levels may provide more benefit towards gains then more stable levels. He talks about it in the context of orals and splitting the dose throughout the day vs taking all at once. 

The body peaks and troughs hormones in it's own also. Test levels vary greatly throughout the day. Pinning once a week basically mimics this but on a weekly schedule vs a daily one. 

Although it's a stretch and maybe misleading in a way, whey protein is thought to build muscle minutely better bc it peaks in your body faster than casein. Casein bc of it's more steady levels is thought to be better for anti-catabolism. 

Anecdotally, I've ran my same batch of tren at twice a week and another time at once. The sides were more agressive when pinning once a week but I just felt like I did better with he once a week pinning. Could be placebo but since I'd rather pin less than more anyway I stuck with it. 

There's no conclusive answer either way. It's based on some, and by some I mean a little, evidence but also a pet theory of mine. 

Now where I my Latina big booth hoes!!!


----------



## Popeye (Nov 5, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> The way most peak cycles work is in 3 parts
> 
> Block 1 high volume
> Block B ridiculous volume with higher intensity
> ...



 ^^^^ Great point PaB ^^^^

Another good point is to let your training make what you become in the end...at that point the oral will just be the cherry on top, and that extra pop at the meet...I like it!

I certainly wouldn't run an oral the whole cycle. My liver already hates me.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 5, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Pops not sure if best of the both worlds is the right way to phrase that. An experienced guy like you will make a cycle like that work for you. But is it necessary to play with orals like that? In the beginning you are still only getting a one compound effect.  I don't want to take away the importance that training and diet played in this experience. I was running a very effective and new to me style of training offered by POB. I did not go into this cycle with a bulking plan. My diet was kept pretty much at a maintenance level. The only thing I changed was upping my protein to around 2 grams per lb of bw. With the combination of high protein, good training,  and the npp is where my muscularity and hardness shined. The dbol added to the strength,  the test helped with my size. Yes I do believe with these factors combined kept me from bloating. The training was pretty intense!
> 
> But again emphasising the point that all 3 compounds were working at the same time. It was beautiful to experience



Ya...that wasn't really a good phrase for it. I usually start and end with one, but, I think I might give this a go.

You're relying more on your training and diet for the end game, and, that's the best way to do it. That extra strength in the end with an oral probably made you feel like a f*ckin brute!

I'm glad it worked out so well for ya.


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 5, 2015)

Seeks, great write up brother.  My experience has been orals at the ends of the cycles for meet prep, and I think it is really the way to go.......I prefer that over a front loaded cycle.


----------



## Shane1974 (Nov 5, 2015)

So what if you are going to run a Test Cyp and Ten A cycle? Start the Test Cyp, wait 4 weeks, then start the Tren A?


----------



## Seeker (Nov 5, 2015)

No because you'll be running both compounds thoughout the whole cycle.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Nov 7, 2015)

Definitely a great read , I wouldn't mind giving this a shot in the future . think it would make a difference with say dbol from wks 8-12 then maybe var from wks 16-20 to get cut up a bit and drop some water ?


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 8, 2015)

Sounds reasonable


----------



## Seeker (Nov 8, 2015)

It does sound reasonable. If you pct switching to a short test ester wouldn't be a bad idea either for the last few week


----------



## gordy2506 (Nov 15, 2015)

This is just pricless advice,im a beginer myself,thank you very much! you sir deserve a cookie


----------



## Seeker (Nov 16, 2015)

gordy2506 said:


> This is just pricless advice,im a beginer myself,thank you very much! you sir deserve a cookie



haha I like cookies.


----------



## snake (Mar 6, 2017)

I just saw this and thought it was just me and my BBing way of thinking. I like the "Finished product" so I could never get my mind around a kick start or even very short esters for that matter. 

Even from a power lifting stand point; (something I have dabbled with :32 (17): ) why not wait to add in the orals when you start to fire on all cylinders?


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 6, 2017)

snake said:


> I just saw this and thought it was just me and my BBing way of thinking. I like the "Finished product" so I could never get my mind around a kick start or even very short esters for that matter.
> 
> Even from a power lifting stand point; (something I have dabbled with :32 (17): ) why not wait to add in the orals when you start to fire on all cylinders?




Orals at the beginning OR end?


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 6, 2017)

Makes me want oral now!  haha


----------



## snake (Mar 6, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Orals at the beginning OR end?



Old people don't get both.


----------



## andrewlayton (Mar 7, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Test, Deca, Dbol is probably the most popular cycle in the AAS community. I myself have run it a number of times. I've also ran it like most by Kickstarting the dbol for the 1st few weeks until the oils kick in. Well, let me tell you I don't agree with this method anymore.
> 
> My last cycle was in fact dbol, test cyp, and NPP. It was a 16 week run. Probably the best cycle I've had in a long time.
> 
> ...



good read i liked it...


----------



## andy (Apr 22, 2020)

gonna give it a try. thanks


----------

